
TorrentTunes – BitTorrent-Based Music Streaming - mikemoka
https://github.com/tchoulihan/torrenttunes-client
======
ummjackson
Very cool. I started to do something like this with WebTorrent but hit
limitations on the seeds available (especially if you go down the WebRTC seed
path). What's your seeding set up like?

------
freddref
Will this keep a cache of all files I listen to, essentially building up my
local music library as I listen?

How is incorrect meta-data handled?

